

Is Average Over?: Two Equivocal Graphs - yummyfajitas
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2014/01/is_average_over.html

======
hershel
It does look to me like massaging the data.

There's a simple question: is the average is over ?

The simplest way to measure this is to look at salaries the average
people(50th percentile) vs salaries of stars(90th percentile).

Is there a reason to measure this the way caplan talks in the article ?

